
Manna by Marshall Brain - joeyespo
http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
======
CarolineW
I can only repeat what I said on one of the many previous occasions this has
been mentioned:

    
    
        Dreadful - absolutely dreadful. It starts so well, then
        just turns into a thinly veiled rant/diatribe/spiel about
        an overly optimistic forecast of what the future could,
        but won't, be like.
    
        Bad writing, bad philosophy, bad predictions. Just awful.
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9206184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9206184)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5195925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5195925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828736)

